# i cant decide please help!!!!



## cheyenned2 (Jan 5, 2013)

so i have a hedgehog named monte but i also want a ferret. my dad told me that i can only get one if i get rid of my hedgehog. i love my hedgehog but i really want a ferret and i was at a pet store today playing with the ferrets and i want one SO BAD!!! i love my hedgehog but i have had him for almost a year now and he isnt very fun he never wants to play with any of the toys i get or play with me. he also does anything but make ALOT of noise at night and keep me awake all night long. my dad said that if i do get rid of monte to get a ferret i have to pay for everything. which is fine with me because im trying to get a job but they havent called back. please help me. i mean just playing with a ferret for 20 mins. is way more entertaining than a whole week with a hedgehog cuz literally my hedgehog does nothing. PLEASE HELP ME!!!!  :shock:


----------



## Katis228 (Aug 19, 2012)

I don't mean to be rude....but why did you get a hedgehog in the first place? I'm honestly curious, because they are not social animals that "play". 

In my opinion it sounds to me that just as much as you feel that you have been shortchanged by the interaction or lack there of, your hedgie has also been shortchanged. 

Again, please don't mistake my response for rudeness, it just sounds to me like you need to also think of what is best for your hedgehog. And if that means finding another owner who actually wants a hedgie, then so be it. That then "frees you up" to get whatever other pet you want. 

I guess my advice is, think of what is best for your current pet. They are not just toys to be changed out whenever you get bored. 

I apologize for my bluntness, but not my message.


----------



## gogrnny1955 (Jul 6, 2011)

In just my own feelings I would say you already made up your mind and would
rather have the ferret.
If you do rehome the hedgie please send the new owners to this site so they can learn 
about things they may not already know.
Oh and if you get a ferret-watch your toes :lol:


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

Just please make sure your hedgie goes to a good home that knows what they are getting into and what is required to take proper care of him, don't let Monte go to just anyone because you want to hurry to get rid of him. It will be quick and easy to find a ferret when you are ready, your priority right now is what is best for little Monte since his life and well-being are in your hands.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Help you? With all due respect it seems that Monte is the one who needs help. Please see that he gets a home with someone who will love him and give him the best care humanly possible for the rest of his life. He deserves nothing less. Then you can do the same for your new ferret. The best of luck to you and definitely the best of luck to little Monte.


----------



## hedgieglue (Jan 5, 2013)

You seem pretty rude about your hedgehog... Did you not do any research before getting him?
Hedgehogs are like that and take a lot of patience and effort... They're not ferrets or dogs. :c

But if you decide to get a ferret, do your research on them. Don't want a ferret having to be rehomed because it bit you or was using the bathroom too much in your house.
:/

And make sure you find a good home for Monte. Don't just throw a picture of him on Craigslist. I know he wasn't fun with you and lost his novelty in your eyes, but he's still a hedgehog who deserves someone who can care for him.


----------



## Hedgehogluvr386 (Jun 16, 2012)

If you are saying goodbye to your hedgie, 
at least find him a GREAT home with knowledgeable people (like on this site!). You can post it under "rescue"


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

Like others have said why did you get a hedgehog in the first place? Did you even do research on hedgehogs? In my honestly opinion you sound like my old neighbors when they get a pet and get bored with it they want to get rid of it and get something else. If you do re home your hedgehog make sure he finds a good home. And like others have said do you research on a ferret before you get one. I don't want to see a ad on craigslist about a ferret cause you got bored of it or got bit.


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm not sure why you say you "can't decide". You've already decided you just want someone to tell you that it's ok. But it's not. Yes, you should rehome Monte, but not because you have a case of "the wants". You should rehome him because he deserves a home with people that understand hedgehogs and will love him for who he is. I also think that if you can so quickly discard this pet that you should consider the fact that you're not ready to own a pet and that you need to take some time to think about what you really want instead of just getting something because it seems "cute" or "fun" at the time. I waited and waited and waited to get my hedgehog because my boyfriend thought that I just had the case of "the wants" but then he realized that I really was in love with hedgehogs and wanted one for the companionship, even though that companionship is just her sitting wrapped in a blanket while I watch TV.

Do your research before getting another pet. It seems like you're not ready for any kind of pet right now.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

This is an excellent example of how a hedgehog can be a "novelty pet" to anyone who doesn't properly research before getting one, or to children. Personally, I don't sell hedgehogs intended for children unless the parent is also interested in the hedgehog personally, and willing to take on the responsibility regardless of whether the kid(s) lose interest.

To the OP: you shouldn't have a hedgehog if you are not interested and are not handling and socializing it properly. But you also shouldn't have a ferret. Animals are NOT disposable, and until you stop thinking about them in that way, you should not have any pets. Period.

If you choose to get rid of your hedgehog and get a ferret, which seems likely, PLEASE make sure your hedgehog goes to a good home. To someone who is properly informed, and willing to take on the responsibility for the entirely of the hedgehog's life. Also, PLEASE do your research about ferrets, or you'll end up in the exact same position because it's not what you expected. Also, you'll need more than one ferret. They're like rats - they need to be in pairs, they need a constant companion and playmate or it's not healthy for them.

You can't idealize an animal and then be disappointed when it doesn't turn out to be what you want. That's not fair to the animal. It isn't Monte's fault that he "isn't fun" or "doesn't play". He's a hedgehog. They are NOT social animals - "playing" just isn't something they do. And yet there are thousands of people out there, and hundreds on this forum, that love and respect hedgehogs for what they ARE, instead of pouting about what they are not. If you had taken the time to research a hedgehog before getting one, you would have known this. Now, because you didn't bother, Monte's future is uncertain, after a year that, I assume, didn't include very much handling, and probably not very good care.

So yes, please rehome him, and hopefully he'll be better off. But please don't get another pet until you're ready to accept the full responsibility. For the entirety of that animal's life, not just until you get "bored".


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

I have to agree with pretty much everything said here. Hedgehogs are NOT for people who want an active playful pet. It sounds like you didn't know enough about hedgehogs before you got Monte, and your parents only enabled this situation. I can only hope and pray that Monte ends up in a home with someone who understands and enjoys hedgehogs and their quiet lifestyle. I honestly don't think a ferret is going to make a good pet for you either. They are by for more expensive, are extremely social and like Moxie said, should be paired up. They are super active, extremely intelligent, and are escape artists. If you're parents aren't wanting you to have a ferret until you get rid of the hedgehog, it makes me wonder what if anything your parents know about the exotic animals you desperately want. My only conclusion is that you are getting these animals for the novelty and attention you will get for a few weeks for having something out of the ordinary. Once everyone gets bored with your "cool" pets, you'll get bored with the ferret and want something else. Please rehome Monte. Wait a few more years until you are mature enough to understand what it is to be a Pet Owner.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Wait until you find out how bad ferrets smell and that you have to continually bathe them. You can get the descented ones, but they still have an odor. You'll be trading them in for something else. They also get sick pretty easily.

As others have said, they are always trying to escape AND they steal all kinds of stuff and HIDE it.  

From being with my sister's ferrets for a few days, it's like having a toddler around that never grows up and doesn't know any better. :x 

I don't understand how anyone can find hedgehogs "boring". They are absolutely the cutest animal ever. Has Monte ever fallen asleep on your lap and stretched his legs out? 

Please make sure Monte goes to a great forever home OR take him back to the breeder or contact the Hedgehog Welfare Society.


----------



## Chihirolee3 (Nov 27, 2012)

Having an animal isn't about fun all the time at all. Ferrets are fun to play with, but personally, I think they take a lot more work than a hedgehog to care for. If playing is what you want, please keep in mind that you won't want to play ALL the time. It's just like puppies or kittens. Adorable and playful as they are, as soon as the novelty wears off, they are no longer as cute or as fun as when you first get them. 
I am constantly tempted to take a kitten off my in-law's farm because of how much I really like them. But my own cat (who I got from the farm as a kitten) is loads more special to me because I have watched him grow up, without any distractions (i.e another kitten), and because he is handicapped, I cannot bear to think of ever returning him to the farm. He is my pride and joy as my pet, and another kitten will only dampen that joy because I will have to spread my love for cats a bit thinner. Plus my little guy is clingy enough as it is. 

A hegehog may not be as fun as a ferret or anything that is oodles more active than a hedgehog, but they have unique charm and carisma that each and everyone on this forum sees and because of that, have a little place in their hearts for each and every hedgehog that crosses their paths. It is not always about fun, and sometimes it rarely is. But these creatures did not choose their lives or their owners, and there are many who are unloved and not cared for because of ignorance and neglect. Monte didn't ask to be your pet, you asked for him. I am not saying you are ignorant or neglectful, but I will say you are not seeing what blessing he is to you. 
Every creature is a blessing, whether it be a ferret, a hedgehog, or even a turtle (now those things are boring), and every person who owns an animal has something that looks up to them (not just literally), depends on their person for food, shelter, safety, and love. It is a unique creature who will depend on you from the day to you take it to your home to the day he/she breathes their last breath. It is sad to see a beloved pet die, but when one looks back on that pet's life, the blessing they were to their person and vice versa is a bond that even death can't break, because the memories will always live on. And with every special little creature, the blessing is doubled, knowing that you are not alone even in the dark hours of your bedroom. You have a little friend nearby, even if they don't show it, they look up and depend on you and will remind you that you are not alone. What a blessing that is.


----------



## Katis228 (Aug 19, 2012)

Cheers, Chihirolee3. That was magnificently stated. 

You are going to be a great hedgie owner!


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

even though I re-homed my Lena Bean but I did not do it cause I wanted some other pet it was because I could not give her the time she needed. and I had to pick favorites between her and my other hedgie. I cant imagine getting rid of my Sonic. I have had him for 6 months and have loved every second of it. No animal deserves to get re-homed cause you want another pet. It is *NOT FAIR* to the animal.


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Remember everyone that we are talking about a minor. I agree with everything said but the concern has to be on the animal's welfare and future. Let's hope that the hedgie finds a caring and loving new owner; where he/she can live out their life as a hog should.

Too many adults give in to urges (their own as well as their child's) and don't do the homework and research involved with caring for an exotic animal. It shouldn't be that easy to purchase. It also shows why the questionaires are needed and used by responsible breeders.


----------



## Teleck (Jan 9, 2013)

Well.. my daughters have both...one has ferrets, the other a hedgie. you seem to be a ferret type of person. nothing wrong with that. Just be sure to find a good home for the hedgie. And enjoy your pet ferret. they are a fun pet to have.


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

well i agree with a lot of people who have posted but:

you do whatever you think is best for the hog. but PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE maybe just babysit a ferret first? thats how i got into hedgehogs. i hog sat for a lady who had one and decided they were a good match for me and now i have 4, so ya, do what you think is best for your animal.


----------



## AlexONeil (Nov 14, 2012)

You've already made your decision. Poor Monte deserves a better home. Where do you live? We can help you find a wonderful, loving home for him. Some of us are rescues on here. Whether well established, or just starting up (like myself), they would ensure that he goes to the perfect home. I'm sorry if we seem rude, but to be responsible for a life, and just get bored with them, is one of the most immature acts. Animals, much like children, depend on us for life. Just something to think about before you commit to taking responsibility for another life.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Sugargliderlove, as I recall when you rehomed Lena Bean, you were being very cautious and careful in the selection of her future home.


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

yes I was very couscous on were she went. I wanted the best care for her. She is now being spoiled by a family in RI. She gets held and played with everyday, they send me texts letting me know how she is doing and adjusting. I cant stress how bad I felt that I had to re-home her.


----------



## aydree (Oct 19, 2012)

How will she know if she has found. Good home for Monte when she clearly didn't do research herself. I'm worried.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

